# Dudley MA swap meet 11/25/12



## 66TigerCat (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone going ? 


http://oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes. I will be there. I have some bikes and some parts I want to sell.
Www.shbicyclestore.com


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be there with a couple of bikes to sell/trade.


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Count me in.*

I'll be there with about five bikes or so. Anybody looking for anything special bike or part wise?I might have what you need and can bring it to the show. Trades considered also.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 12, 2012)

Monark52 said:


> I'll be there with about five bikes or so. Anybody looking for anything special bike or part wise?I might have what you need and can bring it to the show. Trades considered also.




What will you be bringing to sell/trade? Im looking to sell or trade a 51 mens Hornet, a 52 mens Columbia 3 star, a 49 mens Higgins and a 84 Cycle Craft 24" BMX cruiser. Im looking to pick up a pre-1955 mens deluxe bike.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 13, 2012)

Allways have a good time up there.Mike will go out of his way to help anybody have a good time.


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope the weather holds out!!!! I just want dry weather to get there.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 24, 2012)

StevieZ said:


> I hope the weather holds out!!!! I just want dry weather to get there.




There was a very light rain on the morning of that last one and it really scared a lot of the vendors off. Weather looks to be fine, just COLD!


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2012)

Thats a good thing. I really want to off some of this stuff!!!!!! Space is tite.


----------

